# Realtek ALC888 7.1 High Definition + Headset Vivanco Gaming Walhalla 5.1 USB



## MorpheusSB (20. Mai 2007)

hi Leute,

habe da ein kleines Problem,und wäre Euch echt dankbar wenn Ihr mir da einwenig weiterhelfen könntet

also wie im Titel beschrieben geht es um die:
Realtek ALC888 7.1channel audio CODEC with High Definition und das Headset Vivanco Gaming Walhalla 5.1 USB

ich bekomme es nicht richtig zum laufen,und probiere es jetzt schon eine ganze Woche lang

hatte vorher ein Speed Link Headset

aber im Teamspeak,konnte ich machen was ich wollte Ton viel zu leise von mir oder auch den anderen

darum der Wechsel zum neuen Headset,wo der Ton sehr sauber rüber kommt

nur das Problem mit dem Mikro,es besteht nie den Hardwaretest bei Stimmen

ein weiterer guter Sony Kopfhörer,funktioniert auch wie immer einwandfrei am Boxenanschluss

vom Headset das USB Treiber Programm mit den USB 3D Sound Configuration wird richtig ausgeführt und angezeigt

habe auch mal den neusten Realtek Treiber deinstalliert,und anderen probiert keine Chance immer gleiche Problem

was kann ich da noch machen,habe ich was übersehen

bin mit meinen Latein am Ende

neue Soundkarte holen,obwohl es daran ja auch nicht unbedingt liegen kann oder ?

Sound funktioniert,nur gleichzeitig mit dem Mikro nicht

Gruß
MorpheusSB


----------



## Petathebest (20. Mai 2007)

USB Headsets haben doch eine Soundkarte integriert, also hast du jetzt 2 im System. Fürs Headset bzw Micro muss dann auch die richtige Soundkarte ausgewählt sein zum benutzen. Schau mal unter Sounds und Audiogeräte in der Systemsteuerung. Meist kann man auch in den Anwendungen das Soundgerät auswählen.

Grüße

Peta


----------



## Chat2-Second (20. Mai 2007)

> neue Soundkarte holen,obwohl es daran ja auch nicht unbedingt liegen kann oder ?


Ist der USB anschluss des Headsets nur zur Stromversorgung da, oder ist eine soundkarte im Headset inegriert? 

Hast du unter "Sounds und Audiogeräte" bei "Soundaufnahme" auch die richtige Soundkarte ausgewählt? 

Weil der Hardware test wird nur dann nicht bestanden, wenn das mic kein signal an die soundkarte sendet.


----------



## MorpheusSB (20. Mai 2007)

es gibt unabhängige Headsets über USB das stimmt,aber meins gehört nicht dazu denk ich mal

Einstellungen sind richtig gemacht beim Mikro,habe eben mal den Mic Boost+20 dB eingestellt da pfeift das nervend

beim USB Treiber Programm USB 3D Sound Configuration steht was von:

3D Audiotreiber: Xear 3D CRL3D DS3D EAX2.0 ADD1.0
Audiotreiberversion: 5.12.01.0040 (39e)
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0C

also doch Soundkarte unabhängig

habe nach Treibern geschaut,bis jetzt keine gefunden

Headset ist ohne Netzteil,hat auch keine Verbindung zur Soundkarte

Gruß
MorpheusSB


----------



## Chat2-Second (20. Mai 2007)

> Headset ist ohne Netzteil,hat auch keine Verbindung zur Soundkarte


Wenn das Headset keine Verbindung zur Soundkarte hat, dann MUSS es eine integriert haben.   (und es müsste dann auch ein Treiber dabei sein) 
Wenn es aber noch die normalen 3,5 Stecker hat, ist der USB anschluss nur zur stromversorgung da. 

Und was meinst du mit du hast keine Treiber gefunden? War beim Headset keine CD dabei? 

mfg Chat2


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2007)

Chat2-Second am 20.05.2007 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > Headset ist ohne Netzteil,hat auch keine Verbindung zur Soundkarte
> 
> 
> Wenn das Headset keine Verbindung zur Soundkarte hat, dann MUSS es eine integriert haben.   (und es müsste dann auch ein Treiber dabei sein)
> ...



wenn es kein reines USBheadset sein sollte, dann sind natürlich auch keine treiber dabei. die braucht man ja dann nicht, für den sound ist einzig die soundkarte zuständig.


wegen des pfeifens: so was kommt eigentlich nur vor, wenn man mit dem mic zu nah an den boxen ist, aus denen wiederum das ertönt, was das mic aufnimmt - das nennt man rückkopplung. hast du denn gleichzeitig boxen an, wo du das hörst, was du sprichst? dann musst du die entweder leiser einstellen oder aber im reglermenü das mic auf "stumm" - das bezieht sich nur auf "was du hörst", also wiedergabe. das mic selbr ist dann trotzdem aktiv, nur hrst du es halt nicht, wenn es bei "aufnahme", das ist eine andere ansicht der regler, die du im men aufrufen kannst, aktiv ist.


----------



## MorpheusSB (20. Mai 2007)

ist ja irgendwie einleuchtend mit den Ein und Ausgängen an der Soundkarte,hängt da nicht dran also muß es ja unabhängig laufen

die Treiber sind drauf,und das USB Treiber Programm mit der USB 3D Sound Configuration arbeitet fehlerfrei

habe auch die Onboard Karte deaktiviert im Bios

das nervt sowas von ab,hatte erst überlegt neue Soundkarte zu holen das hat sich ja dann erledigt

weil Sound auch ohne die Realtek sauber rüberkommt

werde das Headset zurückbringen,und mir eins ohne USB holen wie ich es früher hatte

oder noch eine Idee,evt. Audiocodes oder sowas betreffend wo fehlen könnten

die Boxen sind die ganze Zeit aus,wegen dem pfeifen 

Gruß
MorpheusSB


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2007)

also, wenn das wirklich ein reines USB-headset ist: irgendwelche realtektriber nutzen dir da nix, das ist nur ne sache der treiber, die für das headset gedacht sind, und du musst auch mit der software, die zu dem set gehört, versuchen, alles korrekt einzustellen.


sind denn boartdtreiber und windows aktuell?


----------



## MorpheusSB (20. Mai 2007)

also mein Windows zieht seine Updates immer automatisch wenn es was neues gibt
Boardtreiber ist vom 14.09.2006

habe mich einwenig beschäftigt mit der USB 3D Sound Software,sind schöne Einstellungen wo man da machen kann

und der Kopfhörer hört sich auch gut an,aber was bringt es wenn das Mikro kein mucks von sich gibt

das heißt ich höre mich selber,aber der Hardware Test klappt nicht

muß mal die Treiber evt. entfernen,und neu drauf spielen

habe echt kein Plan mehr,was ich noch versuchen könnte

Gruß
MorpheusSB


----------



## MorpheusSB (21. Mai 2007)

wenn man eine Soundkarte hat sollte man sie auch nutzen

anders über USB kann die Qualität gar nicht,an die Karte ran kommen

und zweitens der Hauptpunkt,man hat nicht solche Probleme das Teil zum laufen zu bekommen

habe das Walhalla Teil umgetauscht,gegen das Medusa 5.1 ProGamer Headset

man ist das ein Sahneteil,schöner kräftiger klarer Sound
dank vier Lautsprecher pro Ohrmuschel

Mikroeinstellungen haben auch direkt auf Anhieb geklappt,so soll es sein

wurde auch mal Zeit jetzt :o

Klinkenstecker eingestöpselt,und ein USB Stecker der nur zur Stromerzeugung dient und fertig

Gruß
MorpheusSB


----------



## nightmann2r7 (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich h auch ne frage des passt nicht hier rein aber ich muss einfach ich kack hier grad fast ab... iwenn ich mien headset anschließe kommt unbekanntes geräti ch schalt es ein hilft auch nicht weiter... ich install den treiber geht alles bis auf das ende der instal. da kommt please plug in the headset also ich soll das headset einstecken ich weiß auch nciht was ich machen olll ?? kann mir jemand weiter helfen??


----------



## SoSchautsAus (7. Juni 2007)

nightmann2r7 am 06.06.2007 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich h auch ne frage des passt nicht hier rein aber ich muss einfach ich kack hier grad fast ab... iwenn ich mien headset anschließe kommt unbekanntes geräti ch schalt es ein hilft auch nicht weiter... ich install den treiber geht alles bis auf das ende der instal. da kommt please plug in the headset also ich soll das headset einstecken ich weiß auch nciht was ich machen olll ?? kann mir jemand weiter helfen??


Du sollst das Headset erst anstecken wenn diese Meldung im Installer kommt, nicht schon vorher. Mach folgendes: Trenn das Headset vom MB und deinstallier den Treiber wieder. Dann starte die Installation erneut und *steck das Headset erst dann an wenn diese Meldung kommt*. So müsste es funktionieren. 

SSA


----------

